# Hats



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I find that lately I need to wear a hat, my head gets cold…or hot… or sunburned… or all of the above (all within a few hours today).
I would like a nice hat.
Ball caps don’t shade ears or necks.
Cowboy hats work well but are just too cumbersome.
Fedoras were the answer when Grandpa was a kid, but the droopy drawers crowd have adopted them so that’s out.
What do you wear while out and about?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

When I'm not wearing a ball hat, I wear my Aussie style hat.

This is the one here Cooky. It's awesome.

http://akubra-usa.com/kiandra_loden.html

Come to think of it.. it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> When I'm not wearing a ball hat, I wear my Aussie style hat.
> 
> This is the one here Cooky. It's awesome.
> 
> ...


Cool hats! I have been wanting something similar for upland hunting. Not familiar with Akubra though. Didnt see any prices though


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I wear a motorcycle helmet.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Fedora!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like LOAH's hat.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the one you are wearing in your avatar


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know what it's called, but it's a baseball cap that has a portion that drops down the back of your neck. When you don't want it to do that, you just fold it up inside the hat and put the hat back on. It also has portions that extend out over the tops of the ears. I think Cabelas calls them Cachalot hats.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I where a Tilley hat. I love that thing. They are pricey but they also come with a lifetime warranty (which I've had to use) and they stand by it. Good Fedora-like coverage with a more outdoorsy feel.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

sawsman said:


> When I'm not wearing a ball hat, I wear my Aussie style hat.
> 
> This is the one here Cooky. It's awesome.
> 
> http://akubra-usa.com/kiandra_loden.html


Super nice, super cool hats. But they don't give 'em away. Most of their styles can be had for $130-$140. 
Just a thought - but, you could remind the significant other that Father's Day is coming right up! :mrgreen:

google "Hats by the hundred" This site sells Akubra, and a few other nice brands. 
Village Hat Shop is another site with a good selection of other brands.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> I like LOAH's hat.


For a hat similar to LOAH's ... Google "Lifeguard Hat"
You get a lot of bang for your buck, and you can't beat 'em for shade ... unless maybe you get a giant sombrero.
Tough to beat this ones price,
http://www.swimoutlet.com/product_p/15348.htm


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How about a pith helmet?  It would be fun to start wearing one around to see how long it would take for Mrs. Cooky to comment… or arrange for it to go missing.:lol: 

The Village Hat Shop site is neat. They have a hat similar to LOAH’s that they call a gaucho hat.

I wish I had more panache.


----------

